# World of Tanks



## phatzo (Aug 31, 2010)

Man this is fun. I've been closed beta testing a new game called World of Tanks and have had a crapload of fun with it. In its current state there are only German and Russian tanks available and its a 15 vs 15 capture the flag type game although there is talk of increasing server size in the next stage of testing to handle 60 players. Some people have tried to detract from the game by saying it lacks some realism but any more realism would only detract from a good fun fast paced game. Severs are supposed to be back up on wednesday 1st September for the 2nd stage of testing and I'm sure they will be handing out plenty of beta keys also. This is Tank crack, your wife will hate me.


----------



## fly boy (May 9, 2011)

what is that? IS-3 vs king tiger or panther?

Reactions: Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## phatzo (May 10, 2011)

Thats an IS-7 vs Maus, there are quite a few experimentals and prototypes to add a bit of variety to the game. I still feel it is Tank Crack as I'm addicted.


----------



## Rogi (Oct 4, 2011)

Not to let you down, but its past open beta here and it blows, the closed beta was amazing, just pure enjoyment we have 3-4 playable "army"s German, USSR tanks, American and there introducing French tanks before I left the game. The big let down after beta is that you start at 0, like everyone else but the pay to play people get a huge advantage off the top and when you get to a certain level of tank, lets say you just graduated into a new tier the tanks are horrible and always get destroyed by ones that over power them in each battle. 

For example when you start

you have like a level 1 tank that only gets paired with level 1-2 tanks, thats ok, when you "graduate" into new tanks and upgrade them you get to have like level 5 tanks against level 8 to 9 tanks when you try to shoot them your shells just bounce off, or you do 1% damage to them, or even worse, you try to ram them and your tank explodes because its just that inferior to the enemy. The match making system at least in North America needs to be improved, after closed and open beta the game just blew and I ended up just playing the level 3 tank where you to get own lesser players  leveling tech to the next level near the higher ranks was also impossible when you are a free player it takes ages of your tank getting blown up before anything happens.


----------



## dennis420b (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree, its fun up to tier 4 or 5. Its free to play, but pay to win. That and as with most games, history takes a back seat to game play. Sherman's better than T34s??? 88mm point blank shots bouncing off??? Just far to many inaccuracies for me.


----------



## phatzo (Feb 16, 2012)

Fully agree, running my IS-4 without premium is a pain in the arse and expensive. I love my BT-2 though, I've had a few 6, 7, 8 kill runs in it.


----------



## Rogi (Mar 6, 2012)

What sucks is if you go idle (like don't play for a week or two) All the tallies of your crew get erased except their medals (I've had crazy kill games of 10+, I can't remember the max but I think its 12 per team, had one kill streak like that in my T-26 and since I came back, no stats registered, it all went back to 0 :S ) On the bright side you still keep the medals that your crew gets and any experience etc shouldn't be erased. 

Yeah it gets realllly boring at the higher levels and I have to agree, the sherman is way too powerful and all the russian stuff cept the Anti tank guns useless at higher levels
I hate how the "armor piercing" shells only do like 2%-5% damage on max against a opponent thats 4 levels above you. I also hate the fact that there were people in WW2 that took advantage of cover etc, and that the weakest spot on the tank (the behind area on most) isn't taken into consideration in the game, you can sneak up on someone and shoot them from behind, but again if there tank is a huge level above yours expect some pathetic ricochet or something.


----------



## zoomar (Apr 5, 2012)

One way to keep having fun is to keep a good mix of low tier tanks (1-3) in your garage. These generally get placed in matches with other lower tier tanks by the matchmaker, so if you are an experienced player and know the maps well, it's pretty easy to feast on all the newbies who just got their first Liechttraktors and drive around looking for somebody to shoot. However, at a certain point, you really have to spend some actual money to advance into the really high tiers (which I don't mind because people with premium accounts or who buy tanks support for the game for everybody).


----------



## phatzo (May 2, 2012)

I bought a KV-5 about a month ago, best thing I ever did as far as credit farming is concerned. Best was 97,000 worst 20,000.


----------



## zoomar (Sep 26, 2012)

T-59 is also great for this, but everybody hates you


----------



## Bob_Semple_Airplane (Apr 3, 2013)

I play WoT alot. I've got a T40, a T25/2, a Cruiser III, a Pz I C, a Hetzer, a Jagdpanther, an ELC AMX, an AMX 13F3, an MS-1, a KV-1S, an IS, and a KV-3.


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 17, 2014)

Mm, apologies for necro-ing-up this thread, but I just got into to WoT (9.1) too, still getting to grips with 

*Tier 1*, still using original lineup; just in the... 
Vickers Medium MkI (1st WoT tank I got 'buttoned-up'/had-a-spin-in); full engine, turret, radio tracks/sups'n, and the top Tier 1/2 37mm Cannon for it + small repair.
the Renault Otsu, full engine, turret, radio tracks/sups'n, and the top Tier 1/2 37mm Cannon for it + small repair.
the Loltrack; full engine, turret, radio; full engine, turret, radio tracks/sups'n, and either of the top Tier 1/2 37mm Cannon or the 2cm(20mm) Kwk Machine Cannon/Autcannon + small repair.
*Tier 2*
the T18 after I won some xp to swicth from the (abysmal for me - the crew didn't enjoy it) T1, switchng the Cmd. Driver from the T1 to the new tank destroyer; stock + small repair.

Only 63-ish battles in.. and around 100,000 Cr, and 80+ xp..
now I've just got to get once (or twice) a week on it for ....for ever it'd seem.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2014)

I play this on the Xbox360 for stress relief, it is a lot of fun!


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 17, 2014)

That it does, ..so long as you ignore the occasional forum/game trolls *glances around .. into the screens reflection*, and the occasional (young-ish?) "I'am not a noob, Save ME you NOOBS! I'm in no-man's land-er's" ect. 
So far enjoying the Vickers Medium the R. Otsu more the the loltractor - I think I've seen to much Jingles.
As of yet, I've not witnessed much BS there; but my online battling time is too short to be so prejudiced yet


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2014)

I currently have an M2, Hellcat, Jagdtiger and a T-34. I actually have the most fun with the M2 and the Hellcat though I love the sound of firing the gun of the Jagdtiger.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 12, 2014)

Cool line up you got there vB, I'm still working through getting silver credits.. happy aiming


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2014)

You to my friend!


----------



## phatzo (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm a bees dick away from the Jagdtiger on my account on the South East Asian serverI'm quite looking forward to it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Been looking at this....
Find it somewhat hard to ignore, when you can add guns to tanks, that never had them....saw a StuG III with same gun as a Jagdpanzer IV/70 (V) Lang, I thought....wtf!?....among other _creations! _

Is it worth to ignore this and try it out?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2016)

A number of the tanks were either prototypes or design only. At least in the Xbox version, I am not aware of them having made anything up on their own.

When you buy a tank it starts off as a base model, as you score "points" you can spend them on upgrades. Once you have purchased all the upgrades on that particular tank, you can then purchase the next tier tank (there are 10 tiers).

I love the game and a great way to relieve stress!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2016)

Only got a laptop nowadays....no xbox or ps thingmajig....lol


----------

